# VK - Boat Load of Stock



## Gizmo (12/9/16)

NEW STOCK:

Tesla Three Starter KIT
Wotofo The Troll RDA V2
New i2 Charger
Subox Mini-C
Geekvape 521 Master KIT V2
Ephro Billow V2.5 RTA Black
New GQV Range
Charlies Chalk Dust E-Liquid
Beard Vape Co
Punch by Beard Vape Co
Super Strudel
Vape Wild FULL RANGE
Paulie's 30ML Range
Vape King New E-Liquid Flavours ( Vanilla Swirl, Super Cereal, Smoothie, Sambuca, Papaya, Grape Ice Cream, Gingerbeer )
All Coiled Out - Mello
Cloud Lab - Lemon Mirangue

Restocks:
iJust S Starter KIT

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Gizmo (12/9/16)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (12/9/16)

*Eleaf iStick Power Nano 40W TC Starter Kit Wood Grain*

Also now in stock!


----------

